# Well, that was a first...



## andydrumm05 (Dec 20, 2009)

I thought this would be a good idea for a thread. No matter how long you've been doing this job, no matter if you think you've seen everything, there are still those calls that you never saw coming and you think to yourself, "Well, that was a first." 

A couple weeks ago, we had a run, and it was after dark. We turn on this windy country road and approach the address. We see someone flag us at the end of the driveway. When we turned into the driveway, we realized we were being led back to the scene by a horse. I was driving and nex to me was a Medeic who has been doing this for years and he was dumbfounded at the fact tha we were following a horse. We had a good laugh all the way back there and on the wy back to the station from the hospital.  Oh and to make matters worse about this run, it was muddy as hell and the pt was in a barn, that had no lights, and we only could find one flashlight that worked. We had another EMT meet us on scene, and it was comical to see the three of us trying to hook up the heart moniter, get an AccuCheck, and obtain vitals all while having only one flashlight. Such fun!


----------



## medichopeful (Dec 20, 2009)

Shouldn't checking your flashlights be part of checking your equipment?


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 20, 2009)

I guess some aren't too well prepared for emergencies.

But then, if it is one thing Floridians know about it is flashlights. 

I've followed golf carts, horses, mopeds, boats, and dogs to patients.  It is amazing when horses and dogs can communicate an emergency and get their directions more correct than some humans.


----------



## rescuepoppy (Dec 20, 2009)

Never had a horse lead me in (yet) .  As far as only having one flashlight I can think of no excuse for this.  This is just another reason why anybody working on an ambulance should have at least one working light on their person at all times.


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 20, 2009)

We had a rider thrown near a retention pond about 150 yards from the road. The horse stood by the roadside as if he was waiting for us and walked back toward the pond.  The rider had called with his cellphone so we knew to look for the retention pond but spotting the horse made it easier to know where to turn since the pond was not immediately visible.


----------



## rescuepoppy (Dec 20, 2009)

I have had things like this happen with dogs. It makes you think just how much understanding about the situation an animal really has.


----------



## wyoskibum (Dec 20, 2009)

rescuepoppy said:


> Never had a horse lead me in (yet) .  As far as only having one flashlight I can think of no excuse for this.



I've responded on horseback, but it was Wilderness and the helicopter couldn't fly (weather). ;-D


----------



## Sasha (Dec 20, 2009)

Only one flashlight? You guys don't get a lot of powerful storms where you live, do ya?


----------



## firetender (Dec 22, 2009)

I've had a few instances of evil looking dogs leading me in to their stricken masters. In fact, the only breed of dog that ever attacked me -- and this happened more than twice -- was Chihuahuas!


----------

